# Jim Husted Okay? Vacation?



## Aaron Oz (Sep 15, 2009)

I sent the final half of a payment for a motor he's working up for me, but I haven't been able to contact him (phone or email) for nearly 3 weeks since I sent him the final payment. Maybe he's on vacation or something? I hope he's okay. If anyone's heard anything that might help put my mind at ease, that would be appreciated 

It looks like his last post here was also the same day I made that payment... 5/21. I hope he's okay!

Oz


----------



## DavidDymaxion (Dec 1, 2008)

He posted June 3 and June 7 on the NEDRA list. That doesn't guarantee he's at his shop (he could be out of town and still post).


Aaron Oz said:


> I sent the final half of a payment for a motor he's working up for me, but I haven't been able to contact him (phone or email) for nearly 3 weeks since I sent him the final payment. Maybe he's on vacation or something? I hope he's okay. If anyone's heard anything that might help put my mind at ease, that would be appreciated
> 
> It looks like his last post here was also the same day I made that payment... 5/21. I hope he's okay!
> 
> Oz


----------



## DavidDymaxion (Dec 1, 2008)

He posted June 3 and June 7 on the NEDRA list. That doesn't guarantee he's at his shop (he could be out of town and still post).


Aaron Oz said:


> I sent the final half of a payment for a motor he's working up for me, but I haven't been able to contact him (phone or email) for nearly 3 weeks since I sent him the final payment. Maybe he's on vacation or something? I hope he's okay. If anyone's heard anything that might help put my mind at ease, that would be appreciated
> 
> It looks like his last post here was also the same day I made that payment... 5/21. I hope he's okay!
> 
> Oz


----------



## electrabishi (Mar 11, 2008)

He just doesn't know you're on this thread looking for him. I'll warn him.... uh, I mean ring him up for you ;-)

Mike


----------



## Aaron Oz (Sep 15, 2009)

Thanks! He dropped me an email last night. He is super busy and I didn't consider that it's now race season so he's busier than ever. How cool is that to think race season now has a significant effect on the top electric motor builders. That's only good news for performance EVs and its future.

Oz


----------



## CroDriver (Jan 8, 2009)

Jim is reliable, don't worry about your order.


----------

